# Rescue dogs with small children



## eglc02

Hi

I'm looking at getting a young rescue dog as our first dog. We have visited our local RSPCA and looked at a few sites on the net but most adverts say that the dogs shouldn't be homed with very small children. This isn't a problem at the moment (although we do have friends with toddlers that will be around from time to time) but we do plan to start a family in the next couple of years so wouldn't want to get a dog and then have to give it up when a baby comes along. 

Can anyone advise going on their own experience? Part of me thinks that alot of the ads say this to cover themselves just in case.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

I wouldn`t take a dog on if you are already considering having to rehome him. It isn`t fair on the dog.


----------



## eglc02

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I wouldn`t take a dog on if you are already considering having to rehome him. It isn`t fair on the dog.


That is exactly what we want to avoid hence asking for the advice of more experienced owners before just diving in.


----------



## EllesBelles

As you can probably imagine, there isn't a line of people with happy toddlers to test dogs against in a rescue! So checking if dogs are little-people friendly can be difficult.

Some dogs may be noise sensitive due to their past, or just unpredictable. These dogs probably won't be great with children.

Speak to a few rescues, and you'll find most are very happy to help you. They'll let you know if there are dogs who absolutely cannot be homed with children, and in most cases, they'll be happy to help you find the dog who fits your family well. Some might not be too helpful, but just move on in those cases!

Are you looking at specific breeds?


----------



## DoggieBag

Some centres put that as a blanket clause, others have but are willing to drop it etc on a case by case basis, others do not mind if children live in the home.

So it is a case of looking around and asking rescues via a phonecall or e-mail for an expansion on what their policy is.

I am sure many will be open to how things change within 10-15 years, and if they weren't then look how many dogs would have to return to rescues.

They may say:


All dogs will only be rehomed to a family with children over 5.
Dogs will only be rehomed to a home with a large garden.

etc etc.

But who knows how their own life could change within a dogs life. They may lose their job and be forced to move to a smaller house or a flat. They may start a family or have another baby (or 2), anything could happen. I doubt there is many (if any) rescues who insist dogs are returned if you have a baby a few years after adopting.

So any choice on the dog having to rehomed in a few years will be your own if you are open with rescues when you adopt.


----------



## eglc02

There are loads of Staffies around and they fit the bill as far as size goes. A friend has a collie that is very good with her little one. spaniels and beagles have also come up when we've been chatting about it. 

We are pretty open minded As far as breed goes.


----------



## EllesBelles

Due to the sheer amount of them in rescues, you'll probably be able to find the perfect staffy for you - and they are likely to be very young.

You can then socialize it with children yourself, and Staffies make great family dogs. They are such lovely dogs 

All the best in your hunt for a dog. Keep us updated (and don't forget pictures when you bring him/her home!)


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Hi there,

We at FOTA RCT will re home where there are very young children IF the dog in question would be happy to be in this situation. Some of our fosterers have very young children so are able to assess this properly. Please see our website for more information Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk 

Also dogs trust have some good information and tips for dogs with young children/babies http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/_resources/resources/factsheets09/factsheetnewbaby10.pdf

Best wishes,

Kay


----------



## Howl

Scent hounds are generally good with children and there are a lot of rescue beagles and spaniels for that matter. Try looking on breed sites then the rescue contacts, they usually put your name on a list of people waiting for that breed. But they come with their own challenges ! I don't know if it's true of all dogs but greyhounds are also very patient in nature with kids but they probably wouldn't be rehomed with one because people are nervous about the size. Dogs trust I think have a label next to theirs with things like good with kids? 
It depends on why they are saying no next to them I suppose. The size thing is not so much an issue but some dogs jump up and that can knock children but you can stop them doing it with training before kids come along. 
We picked these because they are good with children. Elsie was a rehome from a house with toddlers. 
There is some great Victoria Stilwell techniques for getting a dog ready for a baby too.


----------



## HueManatee

I think a big part of the reason some shelters don't want to place an otherwise suitable dog in a home with small children is that small children's needs tend to come first. If you have a dog who has been through the ringers already, it needs to come first for a while, or at least pretty high on the list. If you have a dog before you have the children, the dog will already have had its time to settle in, then you can all adjust to the baby together. 

All situations are different, though, and all rescues are different.


----------



## mminghella71

I can only go off our presonal experiences with Ben (a border collie). We got him from a rescue centre and he has us all to himself for a couple of years. After that, we had 2 kids and he sort of took himself out of the picture, staying in the kitchen until the kids were in bed and then coming into the living room once they were out of the way.

As they grew up, he came to see them as playmates who could throw the ball for him right up until the sad day that he died.

As I say, it was just our personal experience but it was a positive one.


----------



## Guest

My entire adult life we have had only rescue dogs. Our children were born in to a home with 2 rescues and 2 fosters. Our current dogs are all rescues, two adopted as puppies, two as adults. 
Zero issues.

I believe just like people, some dogs like kids more than others, and some dogs simply don't like kids period.
Personally I think you're better off with an adult dog who's temperament is already formed. Pups you can manipulate to a point, but in many ways its really a crap shoot as to what kind of adult you're going to end up with.
Unless the dog spends time around kids, you really don't know. Responsible rescues will foster the dog in a knowledgeable home who can properly assess if the dog is suitable to a kids home or not. 

One of our dogs really did not enjoy our kids as toddlers, (he thought it was a really cruel trick that we taught them to walk, he was totally inlove with the babies up until they got mobile), but we are a dog savvy enough home that we made it work (lots of positive associations, safe spots that he could retreat to and not be bothered etc.). Now that the kids are older he likes them much better, but if he had been a foster, I would have recommended he be placed in a home without kids. 

IOW, I believe that most of the time, no matter what the dog's inherent personality, you can make it work. However, it is WAY easier to start out with a dog who is already confident and happy to be around kids.


----------

